# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Հայկօ-ի, Raedwulf-ի և Morpheus_NS-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Հայկօ-ն սկսում է, Raedwulf-ը`շարունակում, իսկ Morpheus_NS-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ամենադժվարը փտած փայտի հոտին վարժվելն էր։ Չնայած՝ շուտով դրան սկսեց խառնվել խոնավ հողի շունչը։ Հետաքրքիր է, որ նեխած մարմնի գարշահոտը չեմ զգում։ Գուցե այն բնավ էլ չի՞ նեխում։ Տեսնես՝ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է անցել։ Մի ամի՞ս։ Մի վայրկյա՞ն։ Ամեն դեպքում՝ ժամանակը կանգ չի առել։ Ու ոչինչ չի փոխվել այս աշխարհում։ Հողը սառն է, փայտը՝ անթափանց։ Ու վերջում ոչ մի լույս էլ չկա։ Վերջ էլ չկա։ Դեռ։

Կողերիս միջով ինչ-որ բան է սողում։

Մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս, մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս…

***

Նեխահոտ, այնուամենայնիվ, զգում եմ։ Ինքնախաբկանքս չհաջողվեց։ Փաստորեն՝ արդեն ոչ մի հույս չկա։ Ես համատիեզերական խաբեության զոհ եմ։ Անհեթեթության գերի։ Ու հիմա… Հիմա, երևի, պիտի փորձեմ վարժվել։ Պիտի փորձեմ հասկանալ։ Հասկանա՞լ։ Ես կգժվե՜մ, կխենթանա՜մ։

Միայն ե՞ս եմ այսպիսին, թե՞ սա բոլորի հետ է պատահում։ Ինչու՞։ Մինչև ե՞րբ։ Իսկ հետո՞։ Գերագու՜յն աբսուրդ. մի բան, որ, ըստ էության, պիտի դառնար բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը, է՛լ ավելի շատ հարցեր ծնեց։

Մթությա՛նն էլ կդիմանամ, հոտի՛ն էլ, անշարժությա՛նն էլ, նեղվածքի՛ն էլ, բայց գոնե ասե՛ք, ասե՜ք՝ ինչու՞։ Ինչպե՞ս։ Անորոշությունը սպանում է։ Սպանում է… Եթե կարողանայի, կծիծաղեի։

Մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս, մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս…

***

Հիմա ես ի՞նչ եմ։ Ձև՞, թե՞ պարունակություն։ Մարմի՞ն, թե՞ հոգի։ Մա՞րդ, թե՞ ուրվական։ Իսկ եթե հազար տարի հետո միայն հողը մնա, ես կլինե՞մ, թե՞ ոչ։

Ժամանակի հոսքը, կարծես, նույնն է։ Ո՛չ արագացել է, ո՛չ էլ դանդաղել։ Հողը բարակ շիթով սորում է տախտակի ճեղքերից ներս, ու հատիկները միաձուլվում-դառնում են օդեղեն սյունակներ։ Իսկ որդերն արդեն շա՜տ վաղուց է, ինչ կրծում են ոտքս։ Գրեթե ոչինչ չեմ զգում։

Ե՞ս եմ մարմնիս խարիսխը, թե՞ մարմինս՝ իմ։

Մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս, մեկ, երկու, երեք, չորս…

***

Արդեն ամբողջովին հող եմ։ Կափարիչի փլվելուց հետո ամեն ինչ արագացավ։ Տարօրինակ է. լեզու չունեմ, բայց զգում եմ ավազի համը։ Ասենք՝ իմ վիճակում գտնվողի համար «տարօրինակ» բառը մեծ շռայլություն է։

Ուղեղ չունեմ, բայց մտածում եմ։ Դատում եմ։ Կա՛մ։ Ես կա՛մ։

Այնքան երկար ժամանակ եմ այսպես պառկած, որ սկսել եմ կասկածել. իսկ գուցե կյանքը երկու հողեղեն վիճակների միջև պատահամամբ հայտնված ակնթա՞րթ է։ Աստվածային սխա՞լ։ Վերամբարձ թյուրիմացությու՞ն։ Կա՞ր, թե չկար կյանք, ի վերջո։

Հոգին մահվանից հետո մարմնից չի բաժանվում։

Մեկ, երկու, երկու… Երկու, երկու…

***

Խնձոր եմ ուզում։

***

Մենակ եմ։ Մեն-մենակ։ Ու միայնության մեջ դանդաղ ցնորվում եմ։

Չէ՛, ես մենակ չե՛մ։ Չե՛մ կարող մենակ լինել։ Գուցե այս՝ ինձ խառնված հողը մեկ այլ միայնակ հոգի՞ է։ Դագաղի փոշի տախտակները հոգի՞ են։ Գուցե սա ավազ չէ, այլ ևս մեկ աճյու՞ն։ Ի՞նչ իմանաս՝ մարդն ինչից է ծեփված։ Կավի՞ց։ Հնացած, մաշված հոգիների՞ց։ Ես ե՞րբ եմ հնանալու։ Ինձ ե՞րբ են շաղախելու թարմ կավի հետ։ Ո՞վ։

…ինձ մենակ մի՛ թողեք մի՛ լքեք ինձ ես վախենում եմ վախենում եմ վախենում եմ ցուրտ է չեմ հասկանում չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ միայն ե՞ս ինչու՞ ես լռություն խավար խավարի վերջում՝  խավար ու նույնը նույնը ես ինձ հետ ես իմ մեջ էլ չեմ տեսնում չեմ զգում ոչինչ էլ չկա ոչի՛նչ ոչի՛նչ ու չի էլ լինի կյանք էլ չի լինի դրախտ էլ չի լինի դժոխք էլ միայն հող ու հող հող ու մի խենթ հոգի մի խենթ վրիպակ ակամա ավազահատիկ անիվի տակ գնալ փախչել ու՞ր ումի՞ց ելք չկա ելք չկա ինչու՞ լքեցիր ինձ ինչու՞ ինչու՞…

***

Չորս կողմս քաոս է։ Ես քաոս եմ։ Ես նույնպես չկամ։ Միակ իրականը միտքս է։ Միակ իրականը մտքերս են։ Ես միտք եմ։ Թվում է՝ մի քիչ էլ, և կշոշափեմ մտքերս, մի քիչ էլ՝ և կտեսնեմ, թե ինչպես են դրանք հրեղեն սլաքների նման շանթում խավարն ու քաոսը։ Ես խոսու՛մ եմ։ Ես մի՛տք եմ։ Ես խո՛սք եմ։

Դե մտքիդ ուժով մի փոշու հատի՛կ շարժիր։ Հաշմանդամ հոգի։ Հաշմանդամ միտք։ Անթել խամաճիկ։

Ոչինչ էլ չկա։ Եվ չի էլ եղել։ Եվ չի էլ լինի։

***

Եղիցի լու՛յս։ Եղիցի լու՛յս։ Եղիցի… Լույս… Լույս, խնդրում եմ, լույս…

***

----------

Claudia Mori (30.11.2011), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Ինչուիկ (29.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

***

Անիմաստ է…. Պայքարելն անիմաստ է, ստիպված եմ հանձնվել…. Թմրած միտքս այլևս դադարել է դիմադրել…. Պետք է համակերպվել, պետք է ընդունել անխուսափելին, պետք չէ դիմադրել …

***

Ա՜խ, գոնե մի ձայն լիներ, մի շշուկ…. Լսեի նրա մեղմ շնչառությունը ականջիս տակ, զգայի կյանքի մեղեդին, ապրելու խինդը…. Շշշ՜շ, սու՜ս մնա, լսում եմ մի բան… Ավաղ, դա լոկ սրտիս արձագանքն է, որը վաղուց դադարեցրել է բաբախյունը…. Մի ձա՜յն հնչեր կողքիս, մի շշուկ… Հիշեցներ կյանքի մասին, ստիպեր ինձ վերադառնալ, գթար ինձ, սիրեր, գուրգուրեր… Մի ձա՜յն…

Լռությու՜ն է…

***

Հոգնել եմ այս ամենից… 

Բարձրացրու՜ ձեռքերդ, խրի՜ր եղունգներդ քեզ բանտարկող փայտի մեջ, պայքարի՜ր, մի՜ նահանջիր, զգա՜ կյանքի ավյունը երակներիդ մեջը, ըմբոշխնի՜ր սիրո հաճույքը… Չէ, հանգել եմ վաղուց, էլ ուժ չկա, ցանկություն չկա...

Իմաստ չկա…

***

Սառել եմ… Ցուրտ է… Սառնամանիքը շամփրում է փոշիացած ոսկորներս, փայտացնում առանց այն էլ անզգա նյարդերս, ուժգնացնում տանջանքներս…. Կորցնում եմ մտքիս թելը, դեպքերի հերթականությունը… Այլևս չեմ զգում նեխող մարմնիս գարշահոտը, աչքերիս առաջ խավար է` անվերջանալի ու անբովանդակ… 

Վեց զգայարաններիցս գործում է միայն մեկը – յոթերորդը… Ինտուիցիա՞ն: Հա՜-հա՜-հա՜, չէ, ինտուցիան սոսկ պատրանք է, խաբեություն… Յոթերորդը բանականությունն է, որից կամաց կամաց զրկվում եմ… 

***

Գիտեմ, հարկավոր է միայն մի ձայն հանել, գոռալ, ճչալ, որ ես դեռ կամ, որ ես դեռ շնչում եմ… Գիտակցությանս համար բեռ դարձած փտած մարմինս լոկ իմ սեփական երևակայության արդյունքն է… բայց հանուն ինչի? Գիտեմ, որ այտուցված շուրթերիցս դուրս թռած միայն մեկ հնչյուն ինձ կվերադարձնի իրականություն… բայց հանուն ինչի՞… 

Մի՞թե ես կամովին չհրաժարվեցի իրականությունից, մի՞թե ես ինքս չստեղծեցի այս երևակայական զնդանը և ինքս ինձ բանտարկեցի այստեղ… Գժվում եմ… Ես այստեղ եմ կամովին և իրավունք չունե՜մ բողոքելու, սա այն է, ինչ ես ցանկանում էի, սա այն է ինչին ես ձգտում էի… Սա այն է ինչին ես արժանի եմ… Խելագարվում եմ… Ո՞վ եմ ես… Խղճուկ մի էակ, ծիծաղելի երազանքներով ու անիրական նպատակներով…

Ես եմ…

***
Լույս, մի՞թե արևը չի գթա նվաստիս, չի՞ ուղարկի ինձ իր տաքացնող ճառագայթներից գեթ մեկը, որպեսզի ցրի շուրջս տիրող խավարի մղձավանջը… Մինչև ե՞րբ պետք է հոգիս խարխափի իմ տառապանքների լաբիրինթոսներում, մինչև ե՞րբ պետք է կույրի նման թափառեմ շարունակ… զգացմունքներիս գերին եմ դարձել, ուրիշ ոչինչ… 

***

Չէ, անիմաստ է… անիմաստ է պայքարելը, անիմաստ է դիմադրելը, ամեն ինչ վերջացած է, էլ ուժ չկա, ժամանակն է դնել վերջակետը…

***

Լռություն… Լռությունը ճնշում է, սեղմում է ինձ իր ճանկերի մեջ, աքցանում ողջ էությունս… Ես կա՞մ… Դեռ գոյատևու՞մ եմ… Ինչպե՞ս… Հանուն ինչի՞…

***

Ի՞նչ կմնա ինձանից հետո… Որդեր ու մի բուռ պարարտ հող…. Մի՞թե սա է բոլորիս վերջը… Կրակ եմ ուզում… Ուզում եմ այրել, ոչնչացնել մարմինս, ուզում եմ մաքրել հոգիս կեղտից ու գարշանքից, ուզում եմ ճախրե՜լ տիեզերքում մաքուր ու անարատ… Կատարսիս եմ տենչում… 

Մի բուռ հող… Մի՞թե սա է մեր գոյատևման վերջնական նպատակը...

***

Սարսափում եմ… Կծկվել եմ ողջ էությամբ ու սպասում եմ… Սպասում եմ Ահեղ Դատաստանին… Գիտակցում եմ, որ ամեն մի մեղքիս համար տասնապատիկն եմ վճարելու, գիտեմ… 

Զառանցում եմ… Չէ, որ ես ինքս ինձ դատապարտեցի առանց դատաստանի և ահա կրում եմ իմ հավիտենական պատիժը… Ահա, ուսերիս կրում եմ իմ խաչը և հանուն ինչի՞… Վախենում եմ անվերջությունից… Բարին չի կարող անվերջ լինել, միայն չարությունն է անվերջանալի… Նախանձը, խաբեությունը, անտարբերությունը, սրանք են անվերջ… Չէ, ես անվերջանալի չեմ, իմ գծած շրջանի մեջ իմ էությունն է, շրջանից դուրս` ունայնություն…

***

Սպասում եմ… Ակնթարթնե՞ր, րոպենե՞ր, դարե՞ր, հավերժությու՞ն: Չկա սկիզբն ու ավարտը, լոկ լռություն է ու խավար, տառապանք ու միայնություն, ցավ ու դատարկություն…

***

Սպասում եմ… Սա էլ կավարտվի, ամեն ինչ իր վերջն ունի… Սպասում եմ իմ ավարտին…

Սպասում եմ…

----------

Claudia Mori (30.11.2011), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Ինչուիկ (29.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Եվ մի՞թե սա է այդ հավերժական կյանքը, որի մասին այդքան ասում էին... մի՞թե սա է...
Ու՞ր են հրեշտակները, սատանան... ու՞ր է Աստվածը:
...
Ծարավ եմ... մի կում ջու՜ր... գոնե մի կաթի՜լ...չեմ դիմանում անտանելի է:
...
Ու՞ր են հրեշտակները, սատանան... ու՞ր է Աստվածը...
...
Իսկ այս հո՜տը... սեփական կիսափտած մարմնիս հոտը... ի՜նչ ահավոր է: Երբեք չէի մտածի, որ մի օր ինքս կզզվեմ ինձնից: Ինչքա՞ն է սա շարունակվելու: Ինչքա՞ն եմ մնալու այս չորս տախտակի մեջ սեփական մտքերիս գերի դարձած: Ինչքա՞ն եմ տանջվելու ծարավից, ցրտից, ու.... ու այս անտանելի, զզվելի հոտից... եւ ինչու՞ միայն նոր սկսեցի զգալ այս հոտը, չէ՞ որ վաղուց եմ փտում: 
Ե՞րբ են գալու հրեշտակները... ու՞ր եմ գնալու... դժո՞խք, դրա՞խտ: Գուցե կանչեմ հրեշտակներին, գուցե բղավեմ.... կարող է լսեն ինձ, կարող է գան... Փորձում եմ. չի ստացվում... նորից ու նորից... ապարդյու՜ն... Դե՛,  մի անգամ էլ... հավաքի՛ր ուժերդ... կարծես ստացվեց... 
...
Լսեցի՞ն արդյոք հրեշտակները, կգա՞ն...
....
Իսկ այս հո՜տը... ինչ ահավոր է...
....
Բայց մի րոպե, կարծես ինչ-որ ձայներ եմ լսում... այս ի՜նչ քնքուշ կանացի ձայն է... հրեշտակ է... եկա՜վ...
-Եկա՞ր,- հարցնում եմ:
-Ի՞նչ է եղել, -հարցնում է հրեշտակը:
-Փտում եմ,- ասում եմ ես:
-Հը՜մ,- մտահոգվում է հրեշտակը:
...
Ու հանկարծ զգում եմ, որ հոգիս ազատվում է դագաղի գորշ պատերից ու ահա պիտի երկինք բարձրանա... բայց այս ի՞նչ է կատարվում... ահավո՜ր է, անկում եմ ապրում... ընկնու՜մ եմ... մի՞թե դժոխք եմ գնալու... ի՜նչ վատ է...
-Ի՞նչ է պատահել,- տղամարդու խռպոտ ձայն է լսվում:
-Սատանա՞ն ես,- հարցնում եմ ես:
-Հա՛, սատանան եմ ապու՛շ: Էս ինչքա՜ն ես խմել...
....
Արթնանում եմ... անկաղնուց ընկած, գլուխս սեփական փսխուքի մեջ ընկղմած... Տեսնում եմ մորս ու հորս շանթահարող հայացքները....
... էս ինչքա՜ն էի խմել:

----------

Claudia Mori (30.11.2011), Ինչուիկ (29.11.2009), Համիկ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Սկիզբը կարդալից մտածում էի էս ինչ յուրահատուկ միտքա, ինչի չէի երբեք էս մասին մտածել, հետո միջին մասը ասում էի, ինչ հարմար շարունակությունա, բայց սրանից վերջ դուրս չի գա, կկրկնվի, բայց հաճելիորեն սխալվել էի, վերջը հրաշալի էր  :Hands Up:  Ապրեք տղաներ  :Smile:  բոլոր մինչ այս եղած  համատեղ պատմվածքներից երևի լավագույնն է ինձ համար  :Smile:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Իրոք շատ լավն էր Կեցցեք, համամհունչ լրացումներ էին, ճիշտը որ ասեմ խմած վախդ ես ել եմ ըտենց երազներ տեսնում, բայց դեռ չեմ փսխել, աբրիք

----------


## comet

Արտակարգ սկիզբ էր: :Hands Up:  Չկարողացա հրաժարվել գայթակղությունից ու վարկանիշ տվեցի: :Blush:  Երկրորդ հատվածում առաջին հատվածի ոճը գրեթե անփոփոխ պահպանվում էր: Անցումը հրաշալի էր ու աննկատ: :Hands Up:  Էլի գայթակղությանը չդիմացա ու էլի վարկանիշ տվեցի, բայց չէի կարծում, որ երրորդ հատվածը երջանիկ ավարտ կունենա:  :Blush: Հիմա նորից չեմ դիմանա գայթակղությանն ու էլի վարկանիշ կտամ :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ապրեք, երեխեք, հրաշալի էր ստացվել

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ամենադժվարը փտած փայտի հոտին վարժվելն էր։ Չնայած՝ շուտով դրան սկսեց խառնվել խոնավ հողի շունչը։ ..........................................
> Եղիցի լու՛յս։ Եղիցի լու՛յս։ Եղիցի… Լույս… Լույս, խնդրում եմ, լույս…
> ***


Բրավո, Հայկօ !!!!!!  Իսկապես գործ էր, շատ դուրս եկավ: Անսովոր, օրիգինալ, հետաքրքիր ոճ է: 
Զգացվում է, որ հենց այնպես իմիջայլոց չես գրել, մտածված, մշակված մտքեր ես արտահայտել, նույնիսկ ենթագիտակցություն ես թափանցել...  Կոնցեպցիա կա մեջը...  :Smile: 
Մի քանի տարի առաջ մտքովս այսպիսի մի բան էր անցել, սկսել էի գրել, բայց կիսատ էր մնացել, չէի կարողացել արտահայտել այն, ինչ պատկերացնում էի: Իսկ քոզ մոտ ստացվեց, ոնց որ իմ մտքերը թղթին հանձնած  լինես ...  :Smile:  
Հոյակապ է ստացվել:




> ***
> 
> Անիմաստ է…. Պայքարելն անիմաստ է, ստիպված եմ հանձնվել…. Թմրած միտքս այլևս դադարել է դիմադրել…. ..................
> 
> Սպասում եմ…


Դուք կարող է երկվորյակներ եք՞   :Think:   :Smile:  
Շատ սահուն էր անցումը, նույն ոգով, լիարժեք շարունակություն:
Մեջը հետաքրքիր մտքեր էլ կան, մտահղացումներ, արտահայտություններ...  :Smile:  
Առաջին անգամ եմ կարդում Ռաեդվուլֆ, տպավորիչ է:  :Smile: Շատ լավ է ստացվել, ապրես  :Smile: Մանավանդ, որ ահագին  դժվար գործ էր բաժին հասել. շարունակել: 




> Եվ մի՞թե սա է այդ հավերժական կյանքը, որի մասին այդքան ասում էին... մի՞թե սա է...
> ..........................................................................
> ... էս ինչքա՜ն էի խմել:


Մորֆեուսի գործն էլ էր բարդ   :Smile:   Բայց պատվով ես տակից դուրս եկել, էլի ոճի մեջ է, ու վերջն էլ է հետաքրքիր ու զվարճալի  :Smile:  Լավն էր :
Ապրեք !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Կարծում եմ, համատեղ պատմվածքների մեջ ամենահաջողված համագործակցությունն է առայժմ. երեքն էլ իրար հասկացել են, նույն ոգով շարունակել, չեն փորձել ուրիշ ուղղությամբ շեղել ընդհանուր միտքը  :Smile:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Մինչ այժմ ձևավորված եռյակներից ամենահաջողը: Հատկապես առաջին մասը որ շատ լավն էր: Մարդակային գոյի զիգզագները մեջտեղ էին եկել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայկոյի սկիզբը բավական հետաքրքիր էր ու հանգիստ կարող էր հանդես գալ որպես ավարտուն գործ։ Իսկ քանի որ պիտի շարունակություն ունենար, ես միանգամից պատկերացրել էի, որ այդ շարունակությունը կարող է իմաստ ունենալ միայն այն դեպքում, եթե վերջում պարզվի, որ այս ամենը զուտ երազ էր, ինչը և տեղի ունեցավ։  :Smile:  
Բայց կարծում եմ՝ այս ստեղծագործությունն ավելի շուտ զույգի համար էր, քան եռյակի։ Օրինակ, Raedwulf–ի մասը, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի նոր բան չմտցրեց, բայց դրանում ինքը մեղավոր չէր, ուղղակի այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ երկրորդ մասի հեղինակը ստիպված է պատմությունը ձգձգել, որպեսզի երրորդի համար էլ գործ մնա, բայց իրականում հեշտությամբ կարելի էր գործն ավարտել երկու մասով։ Օրինակ, եթե հանենք Raedwulf–ի մասը, պատմությունը, կարծում եմ, չի տուժի, թեև Raedwulf–ը բավական լավ էր գրել, ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում դա չէր հարցը։ Ինչևէ, բոլորն էլ իրենց գործը լավ են արել ամեն դեպքում։ Ապրեք։  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ինձ շատ-շատ դուր եկավ… ու կհամաձայնվեմ Մարիաննայի հետ.  ամենահաջողված եռյակն էր իմ համար… 
Ապրեք…_

----------


## Հայկօ

Ստեղ եմ  :Smile: :

Միանգամից գրեմ՝ ինչն ինչպես էի պատկերացնում, ինչը՝ չէ:
Երեկ երկու հոգու նամակ եմ գրել այս նույն թեմայով, կարծում եմ՝ դեմ չեն լինի, եթե դրանց տեքստը տեղադրեմ էստեղ:




> Լավն է՞ր :Ճիշտն ասած՝ գիշերով էստեղից Իջևան գնալու ընթացքում ա ձևավորվել՝ մի երկու ժամվա ընթացքում: Կիսաքնած էի ու երգ էլ անընդհատ լսում: Ափսոս (հիմա եմ կամաց-կամաց հիշում)՝ լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ էի մտածել, որ պատմվածքում չկարողացա գրել կամ, ավելի շատ, չհիշեցի: Ամեն դեպքում՝ մահվանից հետո մարմնից չբաժանվող հոգու գաղափարը շուտվանից ունեի, չնայած՝ ավելի շատ որպես սարսափ-պատմվածք էի պատկերացնում (ավարտվելու էր այն բանով, որ հոգին ի վերջո հասկանար, թե ինքը որտեղ է ու թե ի՜նչ դաժանաբար է խաբվել): Իսկ հենց սրան վերջ չեմ մտածել: Ճիշտ ա՝ ինչ-որ մտքեր ունեի (Աստծու ծնունդ, պանթեիզմ, Քրիստոս (վերնագիրը սկզբում «33» էի դրել, հետո ջնջեցի), համատիեզերական գիտակցություն, ոչնչից՝ ամեն ինչ և ամեն ինչը՝ ոչինչ և այլն), բայց չեմ խորացրել: Շատ բան ուզեցել եմ թողնել ընթերցողի հասկանալուն: Օրինակ՝ էդ ամբողջ սարսափի, հուսալքության, խելագարության պահերը չեմ նկարագրել: Կցկտուր պատառիկներից եմ ուզել, որ պատկերը ձևավորվի: Էդպես ավելի ազդու է (երբ կեսերից նոր հասկանում ես, թե բանն ինչի մասին է): Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ դուր եկող ավարտ չեմ պատկերացնում: Ու շատ կուզենայի, որ մի հոգու փոխարեն մի քանիսը վերջ գրեին: Չնայած՝ Morpheus_NS-ը շատ հաճախ ինձ շատ նման է մտածում:


Հետո [Ակումբի անդամը] ինձ ուղարկեց պատմվածքի ավարտի սեփական համառոտ տարբերակը: Պատասխանս.




> Գրածդ կարդալուց հետո՝ հավելում. իմ պատկերացմամբ՝ պատմվածքում ոչ մի գործողություն, ոչ մի ուրիշ գործող անձ, ոչ մի դրսից հայացք չպետք է լինի: Ընթերցողն իրականությունը տեսնում ա միայն ու միայն այդ հոգու մտածմունքների միջոցով: Մաքուր խոհափիլիսոփայություն ու զառանցանք պիտի լինի: Օրինակ՝ քո գրածը էնքան էլ «իմը» չէր, որովհետև մեջը [ջնջված՝ այլ գործող անձինք] կար: Իսկ դա արդեն էն գերագույն անորոշությունը ցրում ա: Կարող ա՝ էդ մարդու (մարդու՞) մահվանից հետո միլիոն տարի է արդեն անցել: Կարող է՝ ինքը երբեք չի էլ ապրել: Կարող է՝ ինքը էնքան է տառապելու ու չարչարվելու, որ մի օր ասի «եղիցի», ու լինի: Կարող ա, չէ՞, որ Աստված առաջին փորձից չի աշխարհը ստեղծել: Կարող ա՝ ինձ ու քեզ էլ ա նույնը սպասում: Կարող ա՝ ինքը նոր ծնվող երեխա ա: Կարող ա՝ նոր ծնվող աստված: Ինչ ասես կարող ա: Բայց պրոզայիկացնել չեմ ուզում: «Թախծոտ աղջիկը քայլում էր անձրևի տակ» և այլն:


Նաև՝




> «Եղիցի լույս»-ը նաև ամեն ինչ խճճելու համար եմ գրել: Ինչպես նաև՝ «Ինչու լքեիցր ինձ»-ը, «Մեկ երկու երեք չորս»-ը և այլն:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին օրը երբ Հայկօյի գրածը տեսա, վախեցա, որովհետև ոչ մի շարունակություն չէի տեսնում... Մեկ որոշեցի կտրուկ շրջադարձով փոխել պատմության ընթացքը "մումիա վազվռաշչայեցա"յի տիպի, բայց հասկացա, որ պետք չէ գռեհկացնել պատմությունը....
Որոշել էի հաջորդ օրը գրել, որ վերջ, ես դուրս եմ գալիս խաղից, ոչ մի մտահղացում չունեմ, ինձ հանգիստ թողեք, ինչ ուզում եք արեք  :LOL: 

Բայց մյուս օրը մուսաս եկավ, նստեցի ու սկսեցի գրել... Ամեն ինչ էնքան արագ ու ինքնաբերաբար ստացվեց, զարմացած էի մնացել, որովհետև մինչև հիմա հայերեն ոչ մի բան գրած չկամ....  :Smile: 

Մորֆի գրած վերջավորությունը դուրս եկավ, շատ հումորով ու լավատեսորեն ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց, բայց անկեղծ ասած իմ պատկերացրած վերջավորությունը լրիվ ուրիշ էր: Կուզենայի, որ մտորումները շարունակվեին ու ամբողջ պատմությունը ավարտվեր անորոշության մեջ, այդպես էլ չպարզաբանելով, թե ով էր գլխավոր հերոսը ու ինչու էր տառապում: Թող յուրաքանչյուր ընթերցող ինքն իր պատկերացումներով հասկանա պատմության իմաստը:

Հենց այսպիսի ավարտ ի նկատի ունենալով եմ գրել իմ մասը, դրա համար էլ համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի այն մտքի հետ, որ առանց իմ հատվածի էլ այս պատմությունը շատ բան չէր կորցնի  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Դե լավ, մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ: Նախ Հայկօյի գրած սիզբը շատ-շատ լավն էր, ապրես, Հայկօ ջան, նույնը նաեւ Raedwulf-ի մասին կասեմ, դու էլ ապրես: Ես իմ մասը կրելուց երկմտում էի. բանն այն է, որ շարունակության երկու ուղղություն էր գլխիս մեջ պտտվում. առաջինը այն էր, որ ամեն ինչ հանգեր ռեինկարնացիայի, հոգին բաժանվեր մարմնից եւ այլն, երկրորդն այն էր, ինչ գրեցի: Քանի որ չէի ուզում, որ այս թեման վերածվեր «Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծուն» թեմային, ընտրեցի երկրորդ տարբերակը: 



> Կուզենայի, որ մտորումները շարունակվեին ու ամբողջ պատմությունը ավարտվեր անորոշության մեջ, այդպես էլ չպարզաբանելով, թե ով էր գլխավոր հերոսը ու ինչու էր տառապում: Թող յուրաքանչյուր ընթերցող ինքն իր պատկերացումներով հասկանա պատմության իմաստը:


Raedwulf ջան, եթե քո ասածով լիներ, ուրեմն մենք էլ անելիք չունեինք, Հայկօն ինքն իր պատմվածքը նորմալ, ավարտուն տեսքով շարադրել էր ու ըստ էության մեր միջամտությունը ըստ էության անիմաստ կլիներ:

Բոլորից շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքների համար :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ վերջը դուր չեկավ:
Շատ էր կանխատեսելի նման զարգացումը: Ու մի տեսակ սկզբի երկու մասերը թուլացնում ա:
Կարծում եմ կարելի էր ավելի պակաս տրիվիալ վերջ ընտրել  :Smile:

----------

